# [SOLVED] Company Of Heroes - installing error



## oash999

I Installed company of heroes on my laptop and when i run the game it does start and i get an error window telling me that 
"Failed to find a supported hardware rendering device. Ensure that your system meets the minimum requirements for Company of Heroes. Verify that DirectX is properly installed and that you have the latest drivers for your system."

now I know i have more than the minimum requirements on my laptop 
and I have the latest version of Directx and i have ensured that it works 
I've tried lowering down the video sittings 
and even tried installing the game in different locations still the same error message 

at last i tried to disable the video card from the device manager and it worked! but after one hour the was in a state of overheat and it shutdown. 
PLEASE help me


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Company Of Heroes - installing error*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Have you tried following all of these steps?


----------



## oash999

*Re: Company Of Heroes - installing error*

YES


----------



## koala

*Re: Company Of Heroes - installing error*

Step 8:


> 8. If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, along with your *full system specs* (see the link below for info on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and indicate that you have run through these steps. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.


Which graphics driver version number are you using, and when did you update to the latest version?

If you're using a laptop, you won't have a plug-in graphics card, you'll be using onboard graphics (a chip on the motherboard). What's the full name of the entry that you disabled in Device Manager?


----------



## oash999

*Re: Company Of Heroes - installing error*

*NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M 
*


----------



## koala

*Re: Company Of Heroes - installing error*

Download the latest chipset drivers and nvidia graphics driver from your laptop manufacturer's website, install and reboot.


----------



## oash999

*Re: Company Of Heroes - installing error*

thank you so much , it worked ))))))))


----------



## zeus_lightning

Hello I am having the exact same error, "Failed to find a supported hardware rendering device. Ensure that your system meets the minimum requirements for Company of Heroes. Verify that DirectX is properly installed and that you have the latest drivers for your system." 

I have a brand new lenovo computer, here are my specs.
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
memory: 6144MB RAM
DirectX 11
Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, and NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (my computer decides which one to use (but i told it to use NVIDIA card on company of heroes but still did not work))
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
600 GB hard drive

I don't know what to do, I have done everything it has said, My drivers are fully updated, i fit the minimum requirments, and my directX is version 11. PLEASE HELP ME.


----------

